# Chris Craft Catalina 291 Cruiser



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi,
just recently bought a Catalina 291 with 
twin 230hp inboard engines.
I am trying to find information/documentation
on the boat and its parts.
I did contact Chris Craft, without great luck.

Does anyone have any experience with 
upgrading the engines to 5.7 liter''s ?
One of my 5.0''s went bad and i need to look
into this matter.
Any experience in where to get original parts
i.e. for the glas sliding windows new gaskets

Thanks a lot in advance

Joachim S. Zimmermann


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I think you are on the wrong Bulletin Board. This BB has mostly sailors. YachtingNet has a powerboat BB that might be of more assistance.
Respectfully
Jeff


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

jszimmermann said:


> Hi,
> just recently bought a Catalina 291 with
> twin 230hp inboard engines.
> I am trying to find information/documentation
> ...


Jeff, you shouldn't reply like that to a newbie...it's unpolite..he just needs some lovin....

Besides I think that after the recent excellent political decisions, since 2000, when he posted....the guy has downsized his engines to two 3,3 HP outboards


----------

